# 9-12 Good Weather, Good Friends, Good Fishing



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Had a couple people from the forum that had asked if they could join my friends & I for some redfishing tonight. & after hearing that Josh had finally got his reel re-spooled, I texted him & told him he should go with too. So by about 12:45AM Josh, William, Mitch, Johnny & I all finally ended up at the spot together, ready to put a hurting on some bulls! Not going to lie, it was definitely a slow night. Plenty of ladyfish to keep us busy & remind us what it felt like to have a spoon slammed, but the reds just aren't thick yet. Josh, Johnny & I managed to find one each though. Josh's fish came at around 3AM. We had seen a few busting around on the surface but most of them were well out of range. Josh was just burning his spoon in & talking to the rest of us when he got slammed. BAM! Drag starts screaming, but stopped after a few seconds. His words were "I don't think he's that big," & I'm pretty sure the fish heard him, because we heard nothing but a beautiful song from his Shimano Sahara for the next three or four minutes. After a tough battle, I managed to scoop it up for him. Right as I got her in the net the spoon flew out of her mouth! & once we got her up to get a look at her, we realized Josh's snap swivel wasn't even closed! Now THAT'S lucky! Seeing Johnny hook up with his first red on a lure was even more fun than catching mine. After hooking ladyfish every cast for a half hour, the look on his face was priceless when he tried to set the hook & instead had his rod ripped halfway out of his hands. :thumbup: He did an excellent job fighting it & after five minutes or so we had her in the net. Boy was he excited! It's also worth mentioning that William hooked up with a HOSS bull on a small rattletrap, but some complications led to a heart-breaking breakoff. With all that said, the five of us had an awesome night of fishing. Can't wait to get out there again! 

*Tally for the night*: 

*Me*: 29.5'' 10 lb red
*Johnny*: 32'' 10.5 lb. red
*Josh*: 34.75'' 15 lb. red (Alright, so yours was a LITTLE bigger than ours....)

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good times!!!! Hoping the weather is cooperative since I get my sled back this AM!!!!!!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Well done as always! Let me know when you're planning your next trip


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I's fish all night for one of those. Times to remember.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Yea, talk about luck. I can't believe I didn't loose that red. Barely hooked and un-snapped swivel. I'm just curious how she managed to open that swivel. 

You forgot to add a rod/reel combo to Johnny's catches. :thumbup:

Glad you guys hooked into some as well. Looks like the bite turned on for a minute shortly after I departed. My shoulder is still feeling all those lady fish hits.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Yea, talk about luck. I can't believe I didn't loose that red. Barely hooked and un-snapped swivel. I'm just curious how she managed to open that swivel.
> 
> You forgot to add a rod/reel combo to Johnny's catches. :thumbup:
> 
> Glad you guys hooked into some as well. Looks like the bite turned on for a minute shortly after I departed. My shoulder is still feeling all those lady fish hits.


Yeah, that was nuts! No idea how you managed to land that one. Guess you're just insanely good at fishing.

Damn, not sure how I managed to forget his prize catch of the night! Not many people go out fishing for bull reds & manage to snag themselves a nice Tica/Sahara combo. :laughing:

& yup, ya should have stayed man. Saw a bunch more, just couldn't get them to eat. Your Kastmaster spoon might have done the trick! Yeah, "lady fish hits" must have been what it was... :table: But for real my shoulder is killing me too. It was definitely worth it though! I'mma go out tonight again I think...


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

If I get my homework in a good spot, I thought about tossing the Jon boat in. Have to get off the forum though and start hitting the books though.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> If I get my homework in a good spot, I thought about tossing the Jon boat in. Have to get off the forum though and start hitting the books though.


Dude... GET TO THOSE BOOKS! I wanna get towed around by a big bull in that little eight footer tonight!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> Well done as always! Let me know when you're planning your next trip


Thanks man! Appreciate it. Going out tonight around 12:30. PM me if you're interested in tagging along.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Super nice fish. So much fun. 


*I like to think I'm good at fishing*


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm a pro netter 


*I like to think I'm good at fishing*


----------

